# sheeps milk cheese



## moikel (Mar 27, 2012)

Been playing around with a few of the semi hard sheeps milk cheese that are in my local stores On the right is ricotta pecorino toscanello

On the left front is kefalotyri back kasserikaseri front ,both greek..They all take smoke pretty well. Figure 3 hours 1 row of AMZPS will get it done. This style of cheese doesnt soften so easily.Cooling off here 1 month into autumn ,well by Aussie standards,I am still in shorts but its all relative.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks good let us know how it comes out


----------



## ronrude (Mar 27, 2012)

Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## moikel (Mar 27, 2012)

2 hours in. The greek cheese has gone a little soft but is keeping its shape,pecorino is fine. Another hour should pull it up. Hear from AMZPS has pushed temp to 40c,its about 22c outside maybe a bit less.Storm coming in from south  temp will drop pretty quick.


----------



## moikel (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry I made a new greek word its actually kasseri .Its cows& sheep milk  together.


----------



## venture (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks good from here?

Can you get raw milk cheese there?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## moikel (Mar 27, 2012)

Pulled the back one,colour is good but its started to sag.Shows how well insulated that MES is.It might be the cows milk component or maybe its just not as dry,it might even been in  a hot spot with AMZPS  directly underneath. Wont change taste.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
.The others will stay in until the last bit of pellets.


----------



## moikel (Mar 27, 2012)

Venture said:


> Looks good from here?
> 
> Can you get raw milk cheese there?
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


There was a lot of debate about it coming from overseas.Then they lifted ban,then there was a bad batch.I cant keep track.We now get Italian & Spanish ham.But no cold smoked fish from o/s. I dont know about the local cheese makers.I do know I had a lot of raw milk cheese in Europe that did me no harm other than increasing my waistline. Not a big fan of government regulation of centuries old products but we are an island with strict quarantine laws,no mad cow,swine fever,foot & mouth as a result.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a neighbor that has a couple sheep and they are getting more so maybe some day if I ever have the time to get into cheese making I can try to make some sheep milk cheese


----------



## moikel (Mar 27, 2012)

Never occurred to me that even was sheep milks cheese until I  went to Europe in my early 30s. I knew there was goat milk cheese but sheep were for shearing &/or eating. I eat as much as the food police let me nowadays
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, it does smoke well.


----------



## moikel (Mar 27, 2012)

Thats the rest done. They throw a lot of moisture.Pecorino didnt colour as much but I  dont want to  smoke it any longer. It goes really well in salads in place of fetta,little salty. I have the 2 week wait thing now. There is a lot of Sardinian chese here all of a sudden.Our strong dollar perhaps,its mostly on the mature ,hard side havent tried smoking it .I think these younger cheese 's are  better candidates for smoking.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 28, 2012)

Beautiful cheese!


----------



## alelover (Mar 28, 2012)

Looks great Mick.


----------



## venture (Mar 28, 2012)

Cheese looks great!

Not the time to get into the safety issues now.  Lots of hysteria here in the US at this time.

I don't think I would like milking goats or sheep to make cheese anyway?  They would be on my smoker as babies!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## moikel (Mar 28, 2012)

They do go well on the smoker,I have a Sardinian stuffed rolled leg of lamb dish that I was going to do,its  a sort of a wedding feast special meal sort of thing traditionally.My milking anything days are behind me but that sheeps milk cheese is delightful. I spent a day in that town in France where they make the  blue cheese Roc ????t. Cant spell it.Near the Millau viaduct.Did the cheese tour underground in the cave/factory system. All sheeps milk startling number of sheep contributing from strictly controlled regions. Let belt out a knotch after that.


----------

